# Does Anyone Know The Size Of The Largest Known Pocket Watch



## Kodeychae (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anyone help me in finding out wether I have one of the biggest pocket watches in existence ? This one I have just uncovered is 135mm across the glass , its late Victorian era 1900 , in its original displaying case . Any info greatly received , thank you .


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I seem to remember some massive ones used for display in shops but I'm unsure of the dimensions. Have you a picture at all that you could post up?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh No! Not another mine's bigger than yours thread!


----------



## Kodeychae (Sep 11, 2013)

How do I put on a photo or photos ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Look here for how to add photos mate:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had to get a ruler out to convert that into real money. Kesey, you've got a big one (but remember it's not the size but ...). Part of your rite of passage is learning to post pictures, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mmmm, but how big is the largest known pocket eh ?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Smiths did a huge one in the 60`s

Size - Dial only is 7cm across and the watch body measures 9cm across.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The Graf Spee was a pocket battleship! Didn't that have 4" guns?


----------

